# Nightcrawlers??



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

does anyone feed their p's nightcrawlers?? ive heard that some people do............ are they good for them???? do i have to prep the worms before i feed them???? can i just buy regular fishing worms??? wouldnt you think that these worms could carry bacteria really easy??? thanks


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> Does anyone feed their p's nightcrawlers


Yes many of us do including me.



> ive heard that some people do............ are they good for them????


Very good for them



> do i have to prep the worms before i feed them????


Just wash the dirt off of them by rinsing them with water in your sink or whatever



> can i just buy regular fishing worms???


Yes you can



> wouldnt you think that these worms could carry bacteria really easy???


You would think that because they live in the dirt and all but they are actually one of the healthiest types of foods for p's


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Too lazy to pick them, I just buy them a the bait store.
I feed all my piranhas nightcrawlers as part of a varied diet. 
I think they are great , My little RB have been growing like crazy feeding on them everyday with shrimp a bit of beefheart and the odd feeder when I can get them , I'm pretty sick of feeder goldfish the the diseases they carry.

Here's a link to a vid of my rb eating one. Nightcrawler


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i feed mine night crawlers to i just wash them really good then toss them in.
must of the time they dont even make it to the ground


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks everyone................. i was lookin for something to add a variety to my p's diet and now i found it......... i just had to make sure before anything drastic happened.......... thanks


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I feed mine them occasionally. I did notice a growth spurt when my rbp were little and I fed them nc. I also noticed that it brought out their color remarkably!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I was just going to make a post and ask the same question. I just bought a bunch of nightcrawlers now and will see how they fare in my tank.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I should start adding this to the diet plan as well


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I bought 2 boxes of Night crawlers and Leaf Worms, both from a local bait shop. The nightcrawlers were huge compared to the leaf worms, but my fish loved them both. Suprisingly my cichlids showed no hesitation to swim up and grab them but eventually my Cariba bit into the nightcrawler and ate it down. IT was more amusing to watch them eat these worms than anyhting else. I highly reccomend it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

before you feed your fish any earthworms here is what I do...

as earthworms slither through the ground they take in dirt through their front ends and it exits out their rear end. before i feed *any* of my fish earthworms i take thier heads in my hand and use the other fingers of my other hand to run down and squeeze the body of the earthworm. doing this will squeeze all the "crap" in the earthworm's body out the end of the earthworm. if u dont do this and u feed your fish "un cleaned" earthworms...you wil notice all the "stuff" that comes from the gills of your fish as they chew the earthworm.

"clean" them first


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the advice JesseD. I never thought of that. I've been feeding my Ps NCs since they were about the size of a nickel (I got them as fry) and never thought to "squeeze the crap" out of them. I'll remember to do that next time. It must be better for them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> before you feed your fish any earthworms here is what I do...
> 
> as earthworms slither through the ground they take in dirt through their front ends and it exits out their rear end. before i feed *any* of my fish earthworms i take thier heads in my hand and use the other fingers of my other hand to run down and squeeze the body of the earthworm. doing this will squeeze all the "crap" in the earthworm's body out the end of the earthworm. if u dont do this and u feed your fish "un cleaned" earthworms...you wil notice all the "stuff" that comes from the gills of your fish as they chew the earthworm.
> 
> "clean" them first


 this works very nice and is very messy
but for the health of your fish it is defintaly worth it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea it is definently messy, but better the mess be in the sink than in your tank..









worth the hassle for sure


----------

